

SERPs & Spyders SEO card game is now under Creative Commons - rinkjustice
http://SERPsandSpyders.com

======
rinkjustice
The SERPs & Spyders cards, designs and rules are all under the Creative
Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 Unported Licence.

You can download all the cards from my flickr account: <http://goo.gl/XGS9r>

You may use the game for commercial purposes, and make adaptations as you
wish. All the licence requires is attribution to Jason Comely via a link.

Note: SERPs & Spyders cards/gamepacks can still be purchased at The
GameCrafter for those who just want to play: <http://goo.gl/15kIG>

